# Leopard gecko setup



## Gr8Reptile (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey check out my Bell albino leopard gecko's setup! It is pretty sweet!


----------



## BrassMonkey (Feb 3, 2008)

Is that sand?


----------



## ragnew (Feb 4, 2008)

BrassMonkey said:


> Is that sand?


Oh boy, here we go again.... I can feel another "Sand WILL kill your gecko" thread coming on.

Nice looking setup Gr8Reptile, and a fine Bell as well.


----------



## Gr8Reptile (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah it be sand. He has been on the stuff for about 5 years. Never seen him eat any either. Thanks I received her from friends, she's about 7 I think. I've only owned her for 2 though.


----------



## BrassMonkey (Feb 4, 2008)

Re-Aligned said:


> Oh boy, here we go again.... I can feel another "Sand WILL kill your gecko" thread coming on.
> 
> Nice looking setup Gr8Reptile, and a fine Bell as well.


I wont even bother.


----------



## ragnew (Feb 4, 2008)

BrassMonkey said:


> I wont even bother.


Sorry BrassMonkey, didn't mean any disrespect. I guess it's to the point where the whole sand argument is like beating a dead horse with a stick. There are so many differing opinions on the subject.

Some people have had great success with Leopards on sand (I was one of those), and others haven't.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Feb 4, 2008)

Re-Aligned said:


> and others haven't.


This is what settles it for me, personally. I'm not a fan of leaving things like this up to hoping I'm lucky.


----------



## Acro (Feb 5, 2008)

And it all goes back to the type of sand.
Just do your research and all will be ok.
:}


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 15, 2008)

I also have had great success with sand...when they are adults.  Juvies I have had some impactions but not many.  I find they prefer the Excavator clay substrate because their burrows hold up nicely.


----------

